# [SOLVED] dialup connection - ppp

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to establish dialup connection using modem, but it is not going through. 

I'm using wvdial.

```
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

Telus Communications Inc.

Login:

--> Looks like a login prompt.

--> Sending: syscon@interbaun.com

syscon@interbaun.com

Password:

--> Looks like a password prompt.

--> Sending: (password)

------>

--> Hmm... a prompt.  Sending "ppp".

ppp

Requested Service Not Authorized

------>

--> Hmm... a prompt.  Sending "ppp".

ppp

Requested Service Not Authorized

------>

--> Hmm... a prompt.  Sending "ppp".

--> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

--> Starting pppd at Thu Mar 18 17:05:23 2010

--> Pid of pppd: 10445

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> Disconnecting at Thu Mar 18 17:05:53 2010

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Mar 18, 2010 11:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

enable in wvdial.conf

Stupid Mode = 1

solved the problem.

----------

